# 1970 david brown 990 3pt. not working



## Tim E (Aug 11, 2010)

my select o matic is not working the 3pt. anyone had this trouble????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Tim E said:


> my select o matic is not working the 3pt. anyone had this trouble????


Yep! my 990's 3PH works improperly. Can't seem to contol it and hold it at a specific point. Tried plowing with it last year and it buried my 2 bottom 14's to the top beams. Very frustrating and no solution in hand.


----------



## Tim E (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey. the only way mine works is to use the wet line lever. The slect-O-matic lever does not work at all. TimE


----------

